# Washington Post thoughts on Obama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow, why didn't they say this before the last election. Why did it take them this long. I knew this before the first election.



> Subject: WASHINGTON POST HITS OBAMA!
> 
> 18 Jan 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Not only Wapo, but the ulta left website Politico is now ripping Obama for manipulating the very press that wears the kneepads for him.

http://www.politico.com/story/2013/02/o ... ml?hp=t2_3


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What the heck is happening anyway? I didn't think any of these groups would ever tell the truth. First they kiss up to him like he is the Messiah and now all of a sudden the grew a brain? What has changed?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think this is two fold.... # 1 they are ready to get on the next band wagon.... HILARY. # 2 They are getting a jump on the soon to be OBAMA hating trend because lets face it if we keep going the way we are it will be just like Bush in 2007-2008....everyone hating OBAMA like they did Bush.

I still think if Romney had both the Liberitian and Republican votes (he didn't have full support of both) he would have won. But he was just not the canidate. Or if Ron Paul would have been backed by both.....he could have won as well.

But these two....cough cough..... "News" sources are just trying to get ahead of every other kiss a$$ to obama media outlet out there before the fall from grace happens. Because if he keeps pushing gun control, goverment spending (with out mass cuts), etc. We will keep falling as a nation.

Then when the Health care bill kicks in 100%.....Look out. We are already seeing the bad side of this with the mandate...people will be getting hours cut, business cutting job or increasing cost of products, business cutting employee's hours to under 30 so they don't have to provide insurance, etc. Then it has not one bit dropped the cost of health insurance. My premium went up over $40 per month. That is to keep me in my plan now. I can switch plans but it will cut coverage. But I was under the impression it would not do this....hmmmm.....i won't jump on that again. But i am finally going to say.... I TOLD YOU SO. That is to everyone who didn't listen while we debated on this site about the Health Care bill. Yes I know it is petty.....But it passed two years ago and some things are starting to get implemented....and what is happening....LOTS of the things i brought up as concerns and that others told me I was a fear monger or a "hater" towards Obama.

Anyway.....Hopefully we have some people in congress with a back bone and can either fight these next 4 years so we don't slip further down in the dumps and will fight for the people and what is right. Not fight for what is right for their party or backers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I think we have to say "I told you so". Not to be petty, or rub it in as one fellow did here after the election, but to remind people of what we said in the hopes they will listen next time. As an example look at that little test that is posted on open form. viewtopic.php?f=27&t=102513&p=776007#p776007

Average Americans did poorly yet specialpatrolgroup scored 78% and I scored 75.76%. Not because we are genius, but because we are informed. Those who reed crap like the Huffington Post are not informed they are being led like sheep. Maybe you should enlarge the phrase "I told you so" and if a miracle happens people will listen.


----------

